# Searching for Screen/DTG Fulfillment services for new website



## phowell23 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi,

I'll keep this short. I'm creating a new website/service for people to upload and sell their designs. However, I'm in need of a good fulfillment service to process our orders.

I would need the company to provide Screen Printing and DTG printing on unisex tshirts, female tshirts, and unisex hoodies. 

Mainly printing on Gildan styles but interesting in trying others.

Company would need to pack and ship via USPS in USA and International. Ability to transmit orders via API to you will be a plus but our developers could create another avenue to get designs to you if needed.

Please let me know how to contact you. We hope to find someone soon (in next 10 days if possible). We already have a company in mind but wanted to see if there was a someone who could provide a better price structure.

Thanks!
Philip


----------



## Pstuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey Phillip have you checked out TeeLaunch out of the Midwest?


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

phowell23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll keep this short. I'm creating a new website/service for people to upload and sell their designs. However, I'm in need of a good fulfillment service to process our orders.
> 
> ...


If you need a screen printer I may be your guy! We offer everything your looking for. Not the dtg printing though.


----------



## flyingpigstees (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello! Flying Pigs Screen Printing can fulfill your needs. We offer screen printing and DTG services! We can ship anywhere straight to customers after we print. Send us an email [email protected]
Check us out too! flyingpigstees.com

Thanks!

-Ben


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

phowell23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll keep this short. I'm creating a new website/service for people to upload and sell their designs. However, I'm in need of a good fulfillment service to process our orders.
> 
> ...


What you are describing is reasonable. Do you want your screenprinting for specific orders or do you want to purchase shirts in advance and have them screened and printed on demand?


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

Send me am email I will send you price sheet. Your inbox is full. [email protected]


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

Again, I can't respond to your messages because your inbox is full... if you email me we could communicate at better.


----------

